# Skids for my HSS928ATD?



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

My new HSS has rear skids, but also has holes for side skids. Should I add these or is this just the same bucket that goes on the wheeled HSS so no need for them. This is my first tracked SB, so it’s a bit different then my old Ariens 11528le.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would add them for sure from what everyone says.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gotsnow said:


> My new HSS has rear skids, but also has holes for side skids. Should I add these or is this just the same bucket that goes on the wheeled HSS so no need for them. This is my first tracked SB, so it’s a bit different then my old Ariens 11528le.




I put the Honda commercial side skids on mine and took the rear set off. I’d say it depends on your driveway surface though. Is your area smooth or cracked asphalt? Gravel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> I put the Honda commercial side skids on mine and took the rear set off. I’d say it depends on your driveway surface though. Is your area smooth or cracked asphalt? Gravel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My driveway is flat and paved, but my patio to hot tub are brick pavers. Then I got a 100’ path across my lawn for propane fill up.


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

I have the same question. I am 1/3 on pavement 1/3 on gravel and 1/3 on grass. Which side skid would be best on the 1332? And where do I get them. The dealer did not have a clue.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I would definitely ad side shoes (keep the rears properly adjusted), but I will keep them 1/8-1/4" raise (used for the sole purpose of protecting the augers serrations and housing from uneven surfaces or when on scrape mode.

Here is what can be used, they are for wheeled units, but they share the same housing.

Honda Power Equipment HSS928A AWD AUGER HOUSING | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation Part # 3

Honda Power Equipment 76728-V45-A20 - SKID, AUGER : CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

Honda Power Equipment HS1332 TAS AUGER HOUSING | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

It looks like there is a different part number for the HSS1332. Is this the right one?
The do not have a listing for the HSS1332a. So I am not sure whether the HS is the same.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can get the ones I posted before (I have those for my HSS1332ATD), they are designed to work with the new HSS724AW/D HSS928AW/D and will work with any of the new HSS 2 stage snowblowers wheeled or tracked.

Honda Power Equipment 76728-V45-A20 - SKID, AUGER : CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Are there any poly that work?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've read of aftermarket poly side shoes that work with them. The side holes mounting distance is the same for the previous hydrostatic HS and HSS series.


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

Would you much rather spend $40 on skid shoes ? Or repair or replace your bucket and augers by not putting skid shoes on ? The shoes are designed to keep bucket off the ground . Seems like a no brainer to me .


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Kjf71 said:


> Would you much rather spend $40 on skid shoes ? Or repair or replace your bucket and augers by not putting skid shoes on ? The shoes are designed to keep bucket off the ground . Seems like a no brainer to me .


I would think if they were needed, they would come with it. It has rear skids. So I asked if the side ones are needed. This is my first Honda, so had no idea.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well if you are 100% vigilant and always adjust the bucket to the surface.... Wait we are all human (Most of us anyway) So we are prone to error and if adjusted wrong the bucket will hit now and then, The side skids just prevent a small error like that from doing any damage and stops the bucket from grinding.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Gotsnow said:


> I would think if they were needed, they would come with it. It has rear skids. So I asked if the side ones are needed. This is my first Honda, so had no idea.


If you are very careful when using it they are not 'really' needed, otherwise they ad piece of mind on protection for the auger housing and augers serrations (to me they are a 'must have item').


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Well if you are 100% vigilant and always adjust the bucket to the surface.... Wait we are all human (Most of us anyway) So we are prone to error and if adjusted wrong the bucket will hit now and then, The side skids just prevent a small error like that from doing any damage and stops the bucket from grinding.





YSHSfan said:


> If you are very careful when using it they are not 'really' needed, otherwise they ad piece of mind on protection for the auger housing and augers serrations (to me they are a 'must have item').


Looks like side skids are on order. Thanks guys.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Amen to the side skids! I have a number of places where the pitch of my granite walks change and the augers touched down lightly a couple of times on my first outing with only the rear skids. The side skids both prevent contact and improve the steering when the bucket is all the way down.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I bought "universal" poly skids from Canadian Tire and cut them to make them look like more of a custom fit. I am pleased with the result and I am very fussy! LOL I can't post pictures for some reason, when I drag and drop to attach nothing happens.. anyways these are the skids..

Certified Snowblower Slide/Skid Shoe Kit | Canadian Tire


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

@Marlow - would you be able to tell me where you got the mat? I have been looking around for a mat for my HSS1332ATD and they are either to small or super expensive. I want something to be able to absorb and hold the water. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim_in_WA (Oct 22, 2017)

To SKT_33 regarding mat for HSS1332atd...

Look at the following. GoGo Berm - 4'x4'x4" from AIRE Industrial Products. For my new HSS1332atd, I was in the same dilemma as you. Everything I looked at was too expensive and/or too small/large. Material of berm is substantial to track over. The sides lay down when traveling over, then side can be manipulated back into position to create the catch basin. Price was very reasonable as well.

Look at the picture i provided in this posting...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/120769-ready-wa.html


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

SKT_33 said:


> @Marlow - would you be able to tell me where you got the mat? I have been looking around for a mat for my HSS1332ATD and they are either to small or super expensive. I want something to be able to absorb and hold the water.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think it's this one:
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....ycled-rubber-doormat-in-black.1000755692.html


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Marlow said:


> I think it's this one:
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....ycled-rubber-doormat-in-black.1000755692.html



Thanks for the reply. Im gonna check the mats out.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

SKT_33 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Im gonna check the mats out.


I found the mat did a great job soaking up the water, but honestly the problem with that type of mat was that it would never dry out.

I was thinking the best thing to get would be a trunk liner from an suv as it's rubber and has raised walls. Then you would simply dump the water out of it. 
Something like this below in the amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/FH-Group-F16407-32-Premium-Multi-Use/dp/B01MDKXQLF/ref=sr_1_18?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1509938459&sr=1-18&keywords=tiguan%2Btrunk%2Bliner&th=1

I am sure you can find trunk liners in your local classifieds for cheap as well.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

:crying:I thought I was so smart when I built my shed and fold out ramp for my HSS724CTD. It drives perfectly into the shed when not in use. But I forgot to allow clearance for side skids.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> :crying:I thought I was so smart when I built my shed and fold out ramp for my HSS724CTD. It drives perfectly into the shed when not in use. But I forgot to allow clearance for side skids.


Oh man That’s a bummer. You can always clearance the framing a tad to make it fit.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah, sadly no. I cladded it perfectly to match my house with vinyl and trim. I could keep it in my garage during snow season, but I am so full up with metal working equipment I can't move as is.

I will just wear the crushing burden of side skid shame and pray I do not become the object of ridicule in the 'hood. :icon_blue_very_sad:

(I think I just depressed myself)


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Yeah, sadly no.


I am sure you can make the doorway bigger in a days labor. Disassemble the entire front(remove the siding and trim), widen the doorway frame(as wide as is possible), build wider door and put it all back together again. What size is the shed?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll post a pic tomorrow when it's light again.

Yes, you're right, I can widen it. Probably a spring project. It was -21C here this AM. Vinyl doesn't like -21C. Neither do I.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Pics as promised: packed garage, shed, etc.

Modifying it to accommodate skids would be a major remodel. Behind the trim are structural members. 

On the positive side, here is Calgary we rarely get surprizer storms to the extent that other places get. I almost always have at least a days notices to take the machines out ahead of time and put them in the garage (my shop) the day before. So I could attach skids then.

We'll see how ambitious I am come spring. So far the read skids have worked fine. All of the properties I do just have concrete sidewalks and driveways with no major crevices or bumps.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry guys - none of my pics will post.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Does your blower have the joystick chute control,just curious,if so have you had any issues/problems with cable/motor failure.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

missileman said:


> Does your blower have the joystick chute control just curious, if so have you had any issues/problems with cable/motor failure.


Yes it does. It's a HSS724CTD (the Canadian tracked deluxe version) with the double articulated chute. It has the joystick. I love it. Works like a dream.

I've had other brands with electric chutes (metal) too that had no issues. I've also had several with manual chutes (the crank style). Sometimes they all jam, but so far my Honda hasn't.

Maybe I am getting lazy but I wouldn't go back. That joystick is so great.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

And one last thing -- when the electric chutes and for that matter, electric starts, first came out years and years ago they all had issues. I don't think manufacturers anticipated the toll weather would have. But now everything is (or should be) weatherized properly. The joystick control is enclosed properly. Even the key on the Hondas has a weatherproof rubber cover that seals out snow and water.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Pics as promised: packed garage, shed, etc.
> 
> Modifying it to accommodate skids would be a major remodel. Behind the trim are structural members.


I don't see any pics. But you'd just install your new supports before you remove the current ones. Shouldn't create much headache.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks Bud appreciate the feedback,looks like it will be the Honda in that case.


----------

